# Who has been using USG Tuff Hide?



## ampaint2000

I didn't see a thread just for TuffHide.

If anyone has used it a lot and would like to give a rundown beyond my 2 questions that's great.

From what I've read it would require about a graco 695 or equivalent. Sound about right?

While I have no reservations on using it on a new drywall especially if it takes a lvl 4 to a lvl 5 as it claims. I want to know who's been using it on repaints. Does it inspire confidence on properly prepped repaint substrates. Good grip?


----------



## Boco

Its a good product for high build but i wouldnt exactly call it level 5. Builders solutions and the BM level 5 surfacer are cheaper and work better.


----------



## straight_lines

Builders solution is worth less than the bucket it comes in. Seriously better off his skipping it if that is the best you can do.

Haven't had the chance to use the USG product.


----------



## Boco

We cheat on some level 5 tape jobs using builders solutions. It works great for 9ft or higher ceilings instead of skimcoating. It wont hide butts or crowned seams but will completely stop any joint banding or flash issues from paper to mudd. TBH if you want a level 5 finish then skim coat is the best way. Does it work sure . Is it a level 5? Not exactly. 695 is a bit small but will work. Having a ceramic ball will last a lot longer. I use a 1095 with a 1025 tip and no backroll. Followed with 2 coats of flat sprayed then backrolled. Ceilings always come out sweet but its really all in the taping.


----------



## ampaint2000

Been out of the game 4 years now. Kept a 395. That's why I was wondering what could push it minimum. I could trade up.

I am dying to hear about any Re paint applications. As u'd imagine I don't do much builder work these days.

Sent from my SM-N900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## ampaint2000

Or maybe I put this in the wrong spot. Specialty coatings. Something that claims going level 5 on a spray etc.. sounds pretty special to this guy.

Sent from my SM-N900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## woodcoyote

I've never used the USG product. I hear it's really good.

The closest thing I could think of it being is like a block filler. The only thing is it has to be thin enough to level.

I've used Killz high build, which does it's job, but the leveling is bad on it, which means more prep work to make it smooth. 

So it's a trade off.

Curious to see what others chime in with.


----------



## ampaint2000

It goes on thick. 50 percent overlap with cross hatch

Sent from my SM-N900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Paradigmzz

Its good. I wouldnt thinkbof using it on rsidential unless you are protecting EVERYTHING. We use it on banks and commercial apps before cove base or trim is up. 

Cross hatch and apply thick. It will tear up your packings with a smaller rig. 

Here is my trick that ill share. Cut tuff hide with your tinted primer. Less coats, less stipple.


----------



## Boco

Tuff hide is self leveling so theres really no need to backroll. You just need a big enough pump. PPG makes a good level 5 surfacer but its pricey. Tuff hide is avererage at best. BM and SW are the cheapest. like i said before if you want a true level 5 a skim coat of mudd is needed. You can do it several ways . By hand . roller or mark 5.


----------



## ampaint2000

How much does the primer cut in hurt it's self leveling properties? 

How much do u cut per 5?

Sent from my SM-N900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Boco

I have never thinned it down. Drill mix and go. Its really meant to be applied thick. 1 Gal only gets you 80 -100 sqft. Adding paint to thin seems kinds shady. If they pay for a product thats what i give them. Still dont know why your backrolling?


----------



## ampaint2000

I agree. With you on the cutting. 

I'm not back rolling it. Must have picked that up from another post. I see that you can apply it by hand like mud. Doubt I'd ever do that. 

Next time around I'll try the ppg product. 





Sent from my SM-N900P using PaintTalk.com mobile app


----------



## Boco

The real test is what it looks like after a high gloss top coat is added. If you use a surfacer then the tape job must be tight. If your using semi for walls or ceilings in direct sunlight tuff hide isnt the best option. Its more labor intense but skimming with mudd is the way to. My last house we used $3500 worth of level 5 product. I would have liked to have sprayed and skimmed but just didnt have the man power. Overall the job came out nice but next time I will spray and skim for a flawless job.


----------

